# Itchy Goats ~ In milk ~ What is safe?



## Reptigirl (May 4, 2011)

Hi!

I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf Goats in milk.  We are milking them and drinking the milk.  I have noticed they seem to be getting "itchy" and there hair seems a little dry/brittle.  They are scratching with there horns, rubbing on the trees & rubbing on the fences.  Doesn't seem to be any spot specific.  I did find 2 fleas on them but that was it.  I don't see anything else on them but was thinking about bathing them today to see if I can get a better look.

Any suggestions flea/tick/lice medications I use on them. Is it safe while we are drinking the mlik?  If not what are the throw away times for the milk?

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2011)

Where are you located?

Are they shedding?  Here it is spring and they are losing their winter coats.  Mine have been rubbing all over the fence, trees, barn, everything.  I have horses, so i have a shedding blade.  I use it on the goats also.  The goats are in heaven, they just stand there and love it.

They are pretty much done shedding now.


----------



## helmstead (May 4, 2011)

Goats don't really get fleas...so you probably saw lice.  Those are incredibly itchy.  I treat lice with Ivermec, and toss the milk for 4-5 days after treatment.  There are plenty of threads on here about lice treatments.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2011)

You can always get a livestock dust and dust them.


----------



## Reptigirl (May 4, 2011)

Well whatever I saw was VERY tiny, round & black.  Almost like a baby flea but it seemed to run instead of jump.  They don't seem to be shedding.  Just really itchy.  I am in Texas.

Is there anything safe to use and NOT toss out the milk?  Just hate to waste the milk. :/


----------



## phoenixmama (May 4, 2011)

Reptigirl said:
			
		

> Is there anything safe to use and NOT toss out the milk?  Just hate to waste the milk. :/


You could try dusting them with food-grade DE...it won't work as quickly as other options, but it will kill the bugs eventually.  And you wouldn't have to toss the milk.  Keep in mind though...that whatever bug is on them is draining energy from them.  So, you might be better off to treat them with something that will kill the bugs now...lose milk for a few days...rather than doing something that will take longer to work, leaving more time for the lice (or whatever) to take their toll on your girls, possibly setting them up for lower production.  Just food for thought...


----------



## ksj0225 (May 4, 2011)

Sure does sound like lice.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

Reptigirl said:
			
		

> Well whatever I saw was VERY tiny, round & black.  Almost like a baby flea but it seemed to run instead of jump.  They don't seem to be shedding.  Just really itchy.  I am in Texas.
> 
> Is there anything safe to use and NOT toss out the milk?  Just hate to waste the milk. :/


I suggest Y-Tex Python Dust (TSC carries it)... it has the EPAs safest rating, and has *NO* withdrawl time. As long as you dust in a WELL ventilated area(like outside) you won't need to use a mask... but I do reccommend using gloves as suggested on the packaging, otherwise you will end up with a rash.

*Edited to Add: *all the critters in my herd's coats were dead within 24 hrs!


----------



## phoenixmama (May 4, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Reptigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, personally, would still wear a mask.  Pyrethroids are neurotoxins...and I'm a cancer survivor, so I have ZERO invincibility complex.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

phoenixmama said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand your reasoning there.   Better safe than sorry is a good rule to live by.


----------



## Reptigirl (May 4, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Reptigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  That sounds like something that might work!  Going to head over there tomorrow and see if I can find it.  Thanks!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 5, 2011)

I've been successful removing lice with a flea shampoo for dogs. Wet them down really good, rub the shampoo on liberally all over, and let them stand for 10 minutes or so before washing it off. You'll need to repeat the washing again in a week or two, because it does not kill eggs, only already hatched bugs.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I've been successful removing lice with a flea shampoo for dogs. Wet them down really good, rub the shampoo on liberally all over, and let them stand for 10 minutes or so before washing it off. You'll need to repeat the washing again in a week or two, because it does not kill eggs, only already hatched bugs.


That's a good tip!


----------



## PattySh (May 5, 2011)

I used dog flea shampoo (Permithrin) on a baby goat  covered with lice once.  She had tons and it kills them all without a rehatching. I left the suds on her for 15 min or so.  I  use ivermectin on my milking goats.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

Ivermectin has a withdrawl time of 49 days for animals going to slaughter... and withdrawl times as far as milk goes are usually 1/3 of the amount of time as for slaughter... so at minimum you would need to wait 14-16 days before using her milk again... unless you only used it for making soaps during that period of time.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 5, 2011)

I use Ivomec Eprinex Ivermectin pour on for cattle. It has no slaughter OR milk withdraw time. Kills internal and external parasites.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> I use Ivomec Eprinex Ivermectin pour on for cattle. It has no slaughter OR milk withdraw time. Kills internal and external parasites.


This is incorrect information. Please read the following.

"Cattle must not be treated within 48 days of slaughter for human consumption. Because a withdrawal time in milk has not been established, *do not use *in female dairy cattle of breeding age. A withdrawal period has not been established for this product in pre-ruminating calves. Do not use in calves to be processed for veal"

The above quote is from: http://www.drugs.com/vet/ivomec-pour-on-for-cattle.html
Consider the use of bold as my way of highlighting.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> whetzelmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I am not incorrect. Your information is true for a different wormer than I am talking about. I use this one HERE . The active ingredient is not the same. Ivomec is the brand/manufacture name I'm pretty sure. The one you're talking about has the active ingredient ivermectin. The active ingredient in Ivomec Eprinex Ivermectin is eprinomectin, and the manufacturer's label states: "When used according to label directions, neither a pre-slaughter drug withdrawal period nor a milk discard time is required, therefore, meat and milk from cattle treated with Ivomec Eprinex Pour-On may be used for human consumption at any time following treatment. "


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some folks have said that the cattle pour-ons wreaked havok on their goat's skin, but I don't recall it being Eprinex.  Any issues with rashes or skin irritation?


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 5, 2011)

@n.smithurmond
I haven't seen any... but then the girls were pretty itchy to start out!! lol The gal that told me about this med used it on her whole herd, and has for a couple years. She likes it, and never mentioned any irritation. So far so good for my girls. I only have two, and the bottle will last me 90 doses!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## helmstead (May 5, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, no milk, meat OR egg withdrawl on Eprinex.  It's what I use on my chickens


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 5, 2011)

yeah. That's not to say some folks wouldn't still WANT to have a self imposed withdraw time, but it's not expressly written on the label. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very odd, I search for what you posted and it came up with that page from drugs.com...


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> very odd, I search for what you posted and it came up with that page from drugs.com...


lol no worries!! I think it's not as common. Even the feed store I shop at didn't know what I was talking about and thought I meant the one you linked to. The only reason I could find it on line (or at the feed store I ended up getting it from) is because I knew what the box looked like. I think Ivomec is the more "common" of them all, so it pops up in searches... especially since the word "ivomec" also in the other label.


----------

